# Backroom/Pantry remodel



## jimmyfloyd (Sep 29, 2008)

I finally got all the cabinets in and the walls painted to my liking:










I originally was just going to refinish the original wide plank porch floor, but after finding some previous insect damage, I decided that was a no go. I fixed the few spots that were weak and seeled up any other spots I found. I then bought some 3/4" solid oak hardwood to use over it. After deciding that was going to be a lot of work, and also coincidentally finding some clearance Special order return Armstrong Grand Illusions laminate at Lowes, I went that route.



















After finishing the floor I started on the coat rack and shelf:










With that stuff up I began trimming out the rest of the room with baseboard and door/window trim. Just basic 1x4 painted pine. 



















And the latest thing I did was start on the remaining shelves and finish trimming out the door thresholds.




























And that is where I am at. i need to finish up the shelves and do the crown molding. We are most likely going to paint the back door a red color just for an accent. This was my first home remodel project, and I think it turned out well. Started out being a budget re-do, but got expensive. The cabinets, window, wiring, paint and drywall were all free (parents redid their back room right before I started) The floor, door, some outlets, and some molding was all clearance. The Studs, door, outlets, underlayment, shelves and fasteners I did have to pay for, but did find most at bargin outlets. 

I have a couple other projects i did during this as well, like replacing the front door (myself), the windows (Lowes), and painting my garage doors, but those aren't really that exciting. I also have some projects in the planning stages (basement 1/2 bath, front porch, back deck) which may get started this year as well.

Thanks for the help thus far and hope I can help out where I can.


----------

